# Advice on where to site coffee machine please?



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi All.

Just found this forum and have joined in the hope of gaining knowledge from you all.

I'm opening a café in a couple of months....with no prior experience. I have been debating on where to site my coffee machine. I think best sited on counter so I can watch customers. Partner feels better to have it on units behind. This would mean our backs would be to the customers.

whats you r views, given we are at design stage and could place in either location?


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Split the difference and be side-on???

That is how one local coffee shop is set up, but think that was more a necessity than anything of choice.

Best of luck.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What machine?


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Ali, I did consider that but not really ideal. I think that having your back to customers is not conducive to promoting chit chat. If short staffed it is always good to have eye contact when customers come in. In these days of smart phones taking over the art of communication I want to offer the personal touch.

Thanks for replying. Looking forward to learning loads here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely have it front of house facing if you can, rapport is really important for customers, especially when you want repeat custom, people like to feel like you care....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Facing the customer works much better for engagement.

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Hope plans are coming along well. You've made the right choice thinking through the options before it's too late


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Undecided as yet. Spoke with rep from Matthew Algie today and considering a rental from them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you rent from them, you will be contracted into very expensive, very poor quality beans, so beware. Remember why people are coming to you, and it is not to drink Matthew Algie coffee beans. Ask them to supply names of anyone else locally they supply and go see what they serve. A coffee machine is easy enough to get!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Would that include the benas from them also?


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Brilliant, that is exactly my thoughts.

I know I'm showing my ignorance here but I take it that coffee machine must be sited within reach of cold water supply and drainage plus sockets. Thanks for responding.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Second the other opinions, Mathew Algiers beans are not nice at all.... You could source a different supplier of beans and get a decent machine and grinder elsewhere..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MA are a large leasing company. They offer a contract that often gives free equipment in exchange for paying over the odds for beans of questionable quality. The question you have to ask is if you were sampling several roasters offering, without any strings being attached, would you select theirs? If they are offering free gear, and it will be good stuff, how are they recovering their costs?


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for this guys. I'm a novice at coffee drinking, and only enjoy 'girlie frothy, sweet stuff', so I'm not a good judge. I have been offered a coffee machine for free from Frankie & Benny's. However, its been in storage and bit worried about it maybe being contaminated....or that's what the MA rep told me.

I like the idea though of buying from a small independent firm so if you have any suggestions?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I really like how Hayley has her setup at The Window in Norwich. It's all around the wall on the right side of the shop. Nothing between customer and barista, especially in the limited space of The Window. The biggest problem for me with having the machine between barista and customer is the size of the thing. It's almost like a wall. Sadly, it's become the standard layout. Now, something like the Modbar could be a good compromise, but I've yet to see one, and they're pretty pricey.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Contact Dear Green roasters and see if they can do you beans and a machine.


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it was. However I am still undecided. Will perhaps do some more searching before reaching decision.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you want to buy your equipment or lease it? If you buy it, you will still need an on call engineer as commercial machines need regular servicing. This is often part of a rental agreement. Renting is fine but try to find a supplier who will not tie you to their beans. I cannot help more than tha as Glasgow is a bit far from me. I would spend a day looking at independent coffee shops in Glasgow centre, study their set up, see what beans they use etc. Do not forget, a trained barista is as important to a coffee shop as a chef to a restaurant. It is their skills that re going to help your reputation


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for this. Had never heard of them, but just googled and emailed them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Contact funinacup from the forum about training, he's based in Glasgow and might be able to do some training/advice on machine suppliers.


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Great advice here. Many thanks. I have been visiting Glasgow coffee shops for the last few weeks, but more for the layout of the shop and not really the supply of coffee. Back to the drawing board as recognising that the coffee will be a crucial component of the café. Cheers.


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

How do I search for particular members?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?1569-funinacup


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

You can also google him -he has his own website . Other roasters in Glasgow are Steampunk.

Were you planning on being in the city centre, West End, Merchant City, South side or somewhere else entirely, Gail?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gail said:


> How do I search for particular members?


Click on the 'forum' tab - then click on the 'community' tab and select 'members list'. There's a 'search' button on the right of the page which you can use if you know part of the member's name - doesn't have to be the first part, or you can use the alphabet if you know the first letter.

View attachment 5599


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Brilliant, now realising just how little I know. Pleased that I have joined this forum. My venue is in an old soft play Uddingston. Currently converting it. Feeling frazzled by it all, but hoping it will be worth it. Anyone else from Glasgow area?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

From Glasgow but now in London. My fave places are Riverhill and Papercup but also worth checking Artisan Roast, Lab Espresso and Artisan G.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Easier way Gail, is to click the private message ab which is visible when the forum list is there. In the To box start to type funin and a list of names will appear, select his and away you go!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in Sandyhills, Gail so not far from Uddingston.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Also worth checking out Coffee, Chocolate & Tea, 944 Argyle Street. I was there today - it's really nice too. As the name suggests, they also sell their own coffee beans, tea (all varieties) and chocolates


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I would be happy to advise you on suitable espresso systems for your new business.

(I also know some good coffee suppliers).

I'm 3/4 hour away from Uddingston......just PM me.....


----------

